# Covilhã, Serra da Estrela, Cova da Beira



## PedroAfonso (30 Nov 2012 às 11:58)

Um grupo de 3 jovens elaborou, durante mais de um ano, um time lapse com os melhores cenários que a cidade da Covilhã, a Serra da Estrela e a região da Cova da Beira proporcionam, do Verão ao Inverno, do Outono à Primavera, com nevoeiro, céu limpo ou neve. Aliado a uma banda sonora a condizer, o resultado final é qualquer coisa de espectacular:

[ame="http://vimeo.com/54426602"]A Covilh&atilde; e a Serra da Estrela- Time Lapse on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## ecobcg (30 Nov 2012 às 12:24)

Excelente!
Grande trabalho, tanto na parte da fotografia, como depois no pós-produção. 50.000 fotos é muita fruta!


----------



## AnDré (30 Nov 2012 às 12:25)

A qualidade de imagem é fantástica.

Muito bom!


----------



## Another Messiah (30 Nov 2012 às 12:48)

Sou um adepto do trabalho do João Pedro e depois disto mais ainda. Ver este vídeo fez-me lembrar novamente como é a Cova da Beira e o que tenho perdido nos últimos anos! 

Excelente trabalho!


----------



## Paulo H (30 Nov 2012 às 13:01)

Está brutal, parabens!

Nem consigo imaginar o trabalho/tempo dispendido, mas o resultado é fantástico!


----------



## PedroNTSantos (30 Nov 2012 às 14:33)

Excelente!!! Então as de dias de nevoeiro...Uma pena não ter apanhado nenhum nevão na cidade.

Para quem está a quase 500 km de casa, dá cá umas saudades...


----------



## Norther (30 Nov 2012 às 16:02)

muito bom mesmo, adoro a nossa Cova da Beira, vejo muitas destas paisagens quando vou caminhar, mas este video realça bem este cantinho


----------



## MSantos (30 Nov 2012 às 17:41)

Está muito bom.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (30 Nov 2012 às 18:20)

Que beleza de vídeo

Tenho de dar os parabéns a estes 3 jovens pelo excelente trabalho, muito bom mesmo

Até dá vontade de perguntar: _Isto é mesmo em Portugal? Feito por portugueses?_


----------



## Prof BioGeo (30 Nov 2012 às 22:18)

Excelente! Parabéns aos autores!
É sempre um gosto ver essa região (que tenho no coração) assim divulgada!
Até senti um aperto no peito... saudades de passear por aí!
Mais uma vez, parabéns!


----------



## fsl (30 Nov 2012 às 22:29)

Trabalho maravilhoso, parabens aos autores.
Atendendo à sua qualidade, tomei a liberdade de o extrair daqui do Forum e reenviá-lo a alguns dos meus amigos.


----------



## ajrebelo (1 Dez 2012 às 21:48)

Boas

Muito bom 

Abraços


----------



## Norther (7 Mar 2013 às 15:13)

outro video dele muito bom 

[ame="http://vimeo.com/58191973"]A Neve e a S&eacute; da Guarda on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## NunoC (24 Abr 2013 às 17:06)

Muito bons estes videos!!! Parabens!!! 

Sou mesmo interessado em viagens e conhecer novas culturas. A verdade é que vaijo mais para fora ams vou concerteza começar a explorar Portugal!!


----------



## MontijoCity (10 Mai 2013 às 11:20)

Time lapse do melhor que tenho visto cá em Portugal.
E muitas noites em branco para fazer os mesmos, fora o trabalho em pós-produção. Fantástico!


----------

